# Cells to a Deep Frame



## Jeff G (May 12, 2010)

How many cells are on a Deep frame per side? An if you have a full frame of brood both sides with honey stored on the sides, how much brood on average is on that frame?

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Jeff G.


*Area of rectangle* = ab









1. Count the number of cells in a single row across in [ a ] which would be length.
2. Count the number of cells in a single row down in [ b ] which would be width.
3. Multiply the number of cells in *a* by the number of cells in *b* [a x b] which will give you the total number of cells on one side of frame. Use foundation or drawn comb.
To estimate the amount of brood, reduce area counted on both sides and top about an inch or two or three inches to account for stored nectar and pollen. You will have to "eyeball" or estimate the amount of count area to reduce by. Do your,. "homework".


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

In my area, with my temperatures and weather, there are aprox 3000 brood cells per frame once the bees have put the necessary honey in place around the edges. Also, in my area, there are always 2 frames on each side that are full of honey and contain no brood. That leaves 6 frames in the center for raising brood or aprox 18000 open cells.


----------



## Jeff G (May 12, 2010)

Oldbee,
Thanks for the math lesson but I thought it would be easier to ask here than to open up my hive and count.lol No empty foundation laying around.

Fuzzy,
You were reading my mind because I was trying to calculate what was going to emerge next week off the 2 capped frames that I saw last week. Just curious to follow what is going on. I did find that there are about 6700 cells on both sides so it sounds about right to me that 1/2 of those (3000) would be brood cells.

So if she is laying just 1000 eggs a day she could fill up those 6 fromes in 18 days and if she is laying 1500 eggs a day she could fillup one deep in about 12 days.

Thanks for the exchange,

Jeff


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

_How many cells are on a Deep frame per side? _

What size cells, and what frame? For example, a Pierco one piece plastic frame has more cells than Pierco plastic foundation in a wood frame because the top, bottom, and end bars are thinner on the plastic frame.

4.9mm cells are over 8,000 cells to a deep frame.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

"So if she is laying just 1000 eggs a day she could fill up those 6 fromes in 18 days and if she is laying 1500 eggs a day she could fillup one deep in about 12 days."

Jeff, 

This is why I prefer a 2 deep (3 medium) setup for brood. Some folks estimate that their hives have 35K bees in them. I estimate that my good hives have closer to 100k bees in them. As validation of this I have seen a "good hive" put on 2 supers of honey in 12 days.

Fuzzy


----------

